# Recommended Hardware?

## benny1967

OK, this time its the other way round: I dont want to know how to get device XYZ running under gentoo, I want to make sure that when I buy a new computer, all of its basic components are well supported.

Is there a place on the web where I would find recommended up-to-date hardware that a) has been tested to work and b) gives its best performance under linux based systems? A simple list would not help much, I'd really prefer recommendations focussed on newest hardware (including information what a particular device does better/worse than its competitor). The information should also include details like "works well under linux, but xx-mode is not yet supported" or "with the current driver support, this model acts like the old yy and will not use the enhanced hardware features".

To give you a better understanding why I need this:

My current PC is quite old now: P IV with 1.4 GHz and 256(!) MB RAM. I have reason to believe that whatever I buy now will probably be "my PC" for the next 4-5 years to come. Thats why I decided to go for high-priced luxury hardware: fast CPU, fast bus, fast harddrive (!!), tons of RAM, microwave and espresso machine included. (To be honest, I'm actually thinking of buying one of those 4core-thingies to come - just for the fun of it). Of course, higher price means higher expectations: I want the new thing to run. No "wait for a new kernel version that might eventually..." - no way. 

Of course, all of this applies to CPU/mainboard/onboard controllers mainly. Thats what I buy as a basic system, thats what probably wont chage. I can live with a relatively cheap or maybe somewhat older sound/graphics-card, as they are easy to replace once its necessary. 

So, is there something like the luxury hardware guide for linux on the web? If not: Could we turn this forum into exactly that?  :Wink: 

----------

## drdope

In Short:

- Choose a mainboard with an Intel chipset (965/975), its well supported.

  (check the online manual for details, onboard Intel NIC?, additional IDE/SATA Controllerchips, Firewire etc..)

- CPU --> Intel Core2Duo with 4MB Cache

- RAM --> check out mainboardmanufacturer compability list

- Sata-HDDs --> WD Raptor as System Disk; Seagates for Storage 

  (both offer a 5 Year-Warranty; online check the warranty on arrival! - Sometimes OEM drives with reduced   

   warranty reach the retail channel)

- GPU --> Nvidia; a passively cooled 7600GS should be ok, if you're not into highend gaming)

- Sound --> used Soundblaster Audigy - supports Hardwaremixing, no need to use a Soundserver for mixing; check ALSA Homepage --> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=vendor-Creative_Labs#matrix

----------

## benny1967

Thx drdope, this is a good start. could you maybe explain the 

 *drdope wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - Sata-HDDs --> WD Raptor as System Disk; Seagates for Storage 
> 
> 

 

a bit further? Why do you advise to mix the two brands for different purposes? (Sorry, but it shows that I never bothered about hardware trends until recently  :Smile:  ...)

----------

## drdope

The WD Raptor ist a very fast 10K upm drive with exellent performance, but a very bad price/gb ratio;

The Seagate 7200.10 Series ist not as fast - but fast enough for storage purposes - and has very good price/gb ratio

look @ --> www.storagereview.com for further details

 :Wink: 

----------

## benny1967

Danke!    :Very Happy: 

----------

## tgh

In addition, the 7200.10 line uses the new perpendicular recording technique, so it has a faster transfer rate then the older models.  Along with needing fewer platters for the same capacity (which can result in power savings and less heat).

----------

